# Steel or Graphite?



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

Lady Golf Pro's Tip of the Week!

Shaft Options - The Basics
The two differences in golf shafts that beginners should keep in mind are shaft composition (graphite or steel) and shaft flex (the amount of bend in the shaft during your swing). Steel is sturdier and cheaper, but graphite is lighter, so it will generate more swing speed. Women and older players will benefit most from graphite shafts that have a softer flex. Stronger, younger men may go with regular or stiffer shafts, but remember that many teaching say too many golfers use shafts with too much stiffness. 

Taken from "Lady Golfers Guide"


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree with all that you posted. I might also add that with the added swing speed when using graphite, accuracy could suffer if the golfer does not already have a decent, repeatable swing. My current set has steel shafts on my irons, and graphite shafts on my metal woods. For me, I want more control in my irons, but want the maximum distance in my metal woods. Your post is correct that a lot of golfers should be playing more flex. I have a friend who is a solid 8 hndcpr. He plays with women, flex clubs, and he even uses a ball that is designed to be used by women. :thumbsup:


Lady Golf Pro said:


> Lady Golf Pro's Tip of the Week!
> 
> Shaft Options - The Basics
> The two differences in golf shafts that beginners should keep in mind are shaft composition (graphite or steel) and shaft flex (the amount of bend in the shaft during your swing). Steel is sturdier and cheaper, but graphite is lighter, so it will generate more swing speed. Women and older players will benefit most from graphite shafts that have a softer flex. Stronger, younger men may go with regular or stiffer shafts, but remember that many teaching say too many golfers use shafts with too much stiffness.
> ...


----------



## Jennifer2 (May 31, 2012)

I agree with all that you posted


----------

